# "looking for work" visa while officially working in the US



## loladae (11 mo ago)

Hello, I want to live in Europe, but I have a job in the US (hoping to get relocated eventually). I was wondering what are the consequences/if anyone would notice if I got a "looking for work visa" but was actually working with a company based in the US? Anyone have experience with this or getting a student visa and doing the same thing? Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

loladae said:


> Hello, I want to live in Europe, but I have a job in the US (hoping to get relocated eventually). I was wondering what are the consequences/if anyone would notice if I got a "looking for work visa" but was actually working with a company based in the US? Anyone have experience with this or getting a student visa and doing the same thing? Thanks!


You might not get caught and there will be no consequences.

You might get caught, fined, asked to leave, get a ban for a number of years for all of Schengen (if you were caught in a Schengen country) and will have to apply for a visa to visit Europe once the ban has lapsed probably for the rest of your life. Such a visa is unlikely to be issued.


----------

